# TRP - Tissue Repair



## System (19 November 2021)

Tissue Repair is a clinical stage biopharmaceutical company developing advanced wound healing products targeting applications in the chronic wound and cosmetic procedure aftercare markets, with the potential for further development of related technologies.

The Company's core focus is part of the chronic wound market which, in the USA alone, is estimated to cost the federal healthcare system up to US$50bn (for both primary and secondary diagnosis, including the cost of infections and all costs associated with care including but not limited to hospital and medical costs). Tissue Repair is initially targeting the US$1.5bn5 market of active wound care products (biologics) used to treat these conditions in the USA. Tissue Repair is also targeting the market for aftercare of minimally invasive cosmetic procedures.

Tissue Repair is in the final stages of closing its Phase II program having completed Phase IIB clinical trial work and end of study statistical analysis in 2020 for its chronic wound product, TR-987.  It is planning to commence pivotal Phase III trials for its chronic wound product in 2022, subject to FDA approval. Tissue Repair is also preparing to launch its cosmeceutical product (TR Pro+) in the Australian market in 2022, a post-procedure gel to be used following some minimally invasive cosmetic procedures.

Tissue Repair is in the process of undertaking the requisite planning, analytical identification and manufacturing work required to commence Phase III clinical trials for its chronic wound care product.

TRP listed on the ASX on 18 November 2021.





__





						Tissue Repair
					

Tissue Repair is a clinical stage biopharmaceutical company developing advanced wound healing products for chronic wounds and aftercare




					tissuerepair.com.au


----------



## Country Lad (19 November 2021)

That went well - not.
Funds raised at $1.15, opened at $0.75, high was $0.83 and closed at $0.695.  I assume the market saw the same risk as I did where their lead product completed the phase 2 trials in 2020 and is not starting the phase 3 trial till next year subject to FDA approval. All it appears t have at the moment are some cosmetic creams.

I will leave this to the punter.  Any of the hotel patrons need cosmetics, gg? @Garpal Gumnut


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 November 2021)

Country Lad said:


> That went well - not.
> Funds raised at $1.15, opened at $0.75, high was $0.83 and closed at $0.695.  I assume the market saw the same risk as I did where their lead product completed the phase 2 trials in 2020 and is not starting the phase 3 trial till next year subject to FDA approval. All it appears t have at the moment are some cosmetic creams.
> 
> I will leave this to the punter.  Any of the hotel patrons need cosmetics, gg? @Garpal Gumnut



One of the nurses at the pub came off night shift and was talking about wound care. She has gone home to bed. Seemingly its a billion dollar industry. 

It may be worth a look down the track as you say. 

Do they still use leeches to fix things?

gg


----------

